# Are there any "legit" NSA websites out there? Not paying for a scam!!



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Possibly the wrong site to discuss this but I have got good advice here before. I am ready to move on but I really don't even want to think about the drama of dating right now......:scratchhead:


I guess being online, I am willing to admit that I mostly want to find a friend with bennies and now only surrounded by married women. 

I have visited several NSA sites and since it sounds too good to be true, I determined most are. My first flag is that there are no fee schedules listed, you have to go through the BS sign up just to get the "upgrade now to contact". 

I am a member on match.com and have found it a complete dud but at least it is legit and I knew what I was getting into. No need to reup that deal...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Just get on Plenty of Fish and pick "good time only" as your dating goal. There's all kinds of people willing and able.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Been on there a while now. LOTS of emails went out. They used to have an NSA area but recently pulled the plug on that and even the word "sex" will get you banned. I have read that site has very picky people on it. 

I have also been on datehookup and regardless of the name, which to me sounds like "lets hook up", there are mostly people that want to date.


----------

